# whooping cough vaccine



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello

I am due to have the whooping cough vaccine next Friday with the Practice Nurse (I will be 31+3).  The midwife and GP were a little vague about possibility of side effects so I decided to delay having the vaccine until we got back from holiday. 

I asked my mother whether I had the WC vaccine as a child and she said that I was advised not to have it at the time because of eczema. I only have very mild, intermittent eczema so was wondering if this would still be an issue? I occasionally have a bad flare up - usually in winter when skin gets dry and chapped but this has vastly improved since I changed jobs.

I have contacted the GP/Practice Nurse but, to be honest, I don't rate them too highly for this kind of advice as they tend to default to 'it is usually fine but you might end up losing your arms...' sort of spiel  

I haven't noticed that my skin has been any more sensitive during pregnancy - if anything my skin has been better than ever. Would welcome your thoughts...


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi littleL. 

Not aware of any issue with eczema . However as midwives we don't give it its the practice nurse. 

It says if previous severe allergic reaction there maybe an issue but nothing about normal case of eczema so I doubt there would be an issue. You as an adult would be different to having the immunisation as a child 

For a more specific answer I would ask on the pharmacist thread. They will have more detailed knowledge of side effects. 

I would think the benefit to your baby would outweigh any very small potential risk re the eczema if that makes sense. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. 

I will definitely have the vaccine. I just bumped into a friend who was also advised against the vaccine in childhood (not sure why??) but she had it with no problems. I've had such a great pregnancy so far that I think I'm nervous of doing anything to spoil that - which is a bit silly really!

Thanks again for your time


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just to follow up (in case anyone else is nervous about the Whooping Cough vaccine) - I had no problems at all. Injection was painless - only very mild aching afterwards (but something I could easily forget about if distracted by other things). Didn't have any ill feelings at all - felt no different. Pregnancy continuing to progress well.


----------

